# Do you use Titebond glue? Read this ...



## Herb G. (Aug 31, 2018)

I bought a new bottle of Titebond 3 wood glue today. I wasn't sure it was fresh, so I called them today.
The glue I bought has this code on it.

"A805100139"

The code for Titebond glue is as follows.
The A stands for Made in the USA.
The 8 stands for the last digit of the year. In this case, 2018.
The 0510 stands for the month & day on that year. In this case, it means May 10.
The last 4 digits are a batch number. 0139 was the 139th batch of that day.

So, reading left to right, my glue was made in the USA on 2018 May 10. It was the 139th batch made that day.
I hope this helps someone to determine if the glue you buy is fresh or not.

A side note. The guy I spoke to recommended keeping it in the fridge, and they say it will last up to 10 years if kept in the fridge. It has a minimum 2 year shelf life at room temps.
It's a good idea to keep it in the fridge when you're not using it.


This applies to all of their glues by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 14 | Useful 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 31, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> I bought a new bottle of Titebond 3 wood glue today. I wasn't sure it was fresh, so I called them today.
> The glue I bought has this code on it.
> 
> "A805100139"
> ...



Casting resins and stabilizing juices too .. and CA .. if CA gets thick it’s bad .. don’t ask me how I know

Curtis at Turntex warns that cactus juice when activated might harden at temps over 85 ..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2018)

Good info, thanks Herb! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks for the titebond info @Herb G.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2018)

Mine is Titebond II, purchased in 2010. Lot of things have changed since then. A few of my little bottles have hardened up or dried out, but the big bottle is still working. Not sure if the quality of the bonds are compromised, but seems / seams to work... Thanks for the heads up.


----------

